# Is there a fix on cracks?



## justallan (Sep 27, 2014)

Playing some on my little lathe tonight making a pencil holder. I knew going in this block had a small crack and was just kind of going easy and seeing what I can get away with. Well, it's turning out good enough to keep, so now I'm trying to figure a way to hold it together. Any comments and ideas are greatly appreciated.








I'm guessing this would have been a good candidate for stabilizing?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2014)

You can fill with CA, that is one option, you could do a decorative lacing with wire or leather after its finished (looks like it got sewn) if it will hold together long enough.


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2014)

I was actually thinking of putting a strong rubber band around it while I finish the inside.


----------



## elnino (Sep 27, 2014)

looks kinda big for stabilizing.

i would just use sharp tools and take small cuts. Wear a face mask just in case. rubber band sounds like bad idea just a false sense of security. 

what are you using to hollow it out???


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2014)

I've actually used packing tape or zip ties or even string before when turning stuff with big voids. A rubber band might not be a bad idea....


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2014)

Medium CA and let it soak down into the cracks and cure . If you have accelerator u can "seal" one side by applying the CA over the crack and hit it quick w accelerator to firm it up, then wait a few minutes and apply CA from the opposite side and let it soak in .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 28, 2014)

I 2nd the tape. Even a good masking tape. I use the blue tape on 14"-16" bowls. Rubber band will help also.
It will help with the vibration.
The big wide ones that come on produce work real well.


----------



## justallan (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I ran my tool rest inside of it and am using the lathe tools. Something big on the next trip to town is a quality set of lathe tools. I have a small set that's alright for pens and a larger set from HF, but they just don't instill any confidence and won't keep an edge for nothing.


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 28, 2014)

You can fill the cracks with all kinds of materials like: sawdust, coffee grounds, powdered brass, aluminum or silver, malachite, turquoise, onyx, marble or lapis and then lock it in place with thin CA. the stone has to be crushed into powder but you can get that from Craft Supplies or one of the other stores that sell woodturning tools. Malachite is especially nice to use in box elder, making a very nice contrast with the red color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks Tim. That's a great idea.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 28, 2014)

@woodtickgreg makes great tools for the lathe. Maybe you guys could barter a deal on a set?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 28, 2014)

Good call, Marc. Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2014)

Allan, take a look in the classifieds and you can see the tools that I make. I think that wood that you have for this piece is just punky and would take some special work and fillers no matter what though. But if you are interested I do make inexpensive good quality carbide insert tools for wood turners. They would not be an answer to this piece but if you need tools anyway give mine a try, folks are happy with my tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2014)

Didn't I hear somewhere that using CA glue on cracks will cause staining, and that pre-spraying with lacquer will prevent that? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

I use a belt for my crack problem... 

Oh... You're talking about wood.


I have some of Gregs tools. Can't imagine using anything else now

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Overtrim (Sep 28, 2014)

Another option is to use shrink wrap. I often use it to cut down on vibration when turning hollow forms.

Another substance to fill cracks and voids is with coal dusk or baking soda. You can color the baking soda by mixing a little dye with it. Place it in the crack in thin layers and flood with CA after each layers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 28, 2014)

Roger, I'm not claiming to be the sharpest tool in the shed, but you just lost me on the part about filling the kids with coal dusk!
I'm gong to venture a guess that your on voice command on your smartphone and meant to say "voids" and "coal dust". LOL
Thank you. At some point I will be using some of these tricks and methods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2014)

Allan - Don't use rubber bands. They expand by nature and it only takes one more RPM to make them expound enough to let the wood fly. Any sized piece of wood smacking you in the face at 80 mph makes for a bad day. Its just a bad idea. 
I have used duck tape, packing tape and even painters tape as mentioned above. 

CA glue (medium) mixed with saw dust from the turning itself makes for a pretty good invisible repair. If your working with a figured wood with a lot of color contrast (like FBE) this may not be the best plan. You will end up with a light pink line through a red patch that leads into a white patch. 

If your going to use a contrasting filler like turquoise, brass, copper, coffee, stone etc... use an epoxy. Mix the filler in with only enough epoxy to barely make it mud. Fill the void like your icing a cake, scrape off the excess and be sure its packed into the void. Let it set up for 24 hours before you turn it. Use regular tools and turn as if it was all wood and you will be pleased with the outcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Overtrim (Sep 29, 2014)

justallan said:


> Roger, I'm not claiming to be the sharpest tool in the shed, but you just lost me on the part about filling the kids with coal dusk!
> I'm gong to venture a guess that your on voice command on your smartphone and meant to say "voids" and "coal dust". LOL
> Thank you. At some point I will be using some of these tricks and methods.



I am not smart enough to proof read and there is no way a smart phone could interpret this country boy speakese, Autocorrect got me with the wrong word.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 29, 2014)

I tell you what, I'm really glad that I look at what my phone interprets what it thinks I'm saying. I could have really been in trouble a few times.


----------

